# A little bird work



## Ray D (Feb 12, 2017)

Had the opportunity to work my young English Cocker Spaniel with some live birds this weekend. Wild quail have pretty much vanished in my part of the country but fortunately we have a good game bird breeder close to home.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 12, 2017)

Yummy!


----------

